# Oh Dear



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Spot the obvious problem with this one

Seller Quote

"We have been in the Vintage Watch Business for more than 25 years"










Doesn't exactly inspire confidence does it.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

That is brilliant























Well spotted.

Toby


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Diffrent to say the least is it listed as "Rare"


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

YEs thats one of the rare adjustable bezel models... you use a screwdriver to prise the insert up and stick it back down where ever you need to time from... its not hugely useful for time over distance but it gives you an option...









I just dont get how anyone could accidentally stick that insert on wrong to be honest....


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Note also that the chronograph appears to be running with 25 minutes elapsed and yet this is not registering on the hour sub dial.

Either the chronograph is not functioning correctly or the hands are not re-setting.

Whatever, the seller claims to have been in the vintage watch trade for 20 years, claims the watch is in perfect running order, and then posts this.

Un f%^$&*ng believable


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can't believe no one has spotted the other glaring fault with this watch, described as in "perfect working order"


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

wrong chrono pushers?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Pugster

Chrono pushers are correct but what do you think of that crown.

Bit suspect ?

The crystal also doesn't even look close to original.

OK fair enough crystals could be considered "consumables" in watch speak but a proper dealer who knows his onions would never have put that on.

It's not even close.

Bit of a lash up ?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol yup the crown does look abit 'thin' , i said the pushers because the ones on my 6138 have no etched band on them and are just plain ,that said im just starting with vintage seikos and dont know much about them tbh, for all i know mine may be wrong


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

pugster said:


> lol yup the crown does look abit 'thin' , i said the pushers because the ones on my 6138 have no etched band on them and are just plain ,that said im just starting with vintage seikos and dont know much about them tbh, for all i know mine may be wrong


Most 6138's have the plain pushers you just described. however the 0010/11/12's and the 7000's use these ringed type pushers.


----------

